# Best thermal pools in north of new zealand



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

It is our anniversary in a couple of weeks so as a treat I want to take him away, when we first arrived we took our camper to a thermal hot pool in Tauranga and it was great, can anyone recommend any others within 3 hrs of Auckland. Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

walshdon said:


> It is our anniversary in a couple of weeks so as a treat I want to take him away, when we first arrived we took our camper to a thermal hot pool in Tauranga and it was great, can anyone recommend any others within 3 hrs of Auckland. Thanks


Try Opal Hot Springs & Holiday Park, Waikato, New Zealand, Matamata just outside of Matamata.
We stayed there on the way back from somewhere once, and it's a nice holiday park. Not too posh and expensive, but very comfortable.
I bet people are saying why don't we say 'Miranda Hot Pools?' Simple - we've never been there! Typical, eh? On our doorstep too. I believe the pools there are a bit 1950's style... See Miranda Hot Springs - 100% Natural Mineral Pools - Thames, New Zealand


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

There's one at Waingaro west of Ngaruawahia with one large pool and a couple of smaller ones plus a hydro slide and camping ground, although they had a dodgy run-in with the health department about 5 years ago, so may be one to avoid. Not sure.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Polynesian Spa in Rotorua was not bad although I thought quite expensive. But the luge in Rotorua is the best fun ever!!


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Waiwera is about 30 minutes north of Auckland: Waiwera Thermal Resort: Thermal Hot Pools, Spa and more . It's family-oriented, with several large pools and a few smaller hot pots. Also has thermal water slides and a "cinema pool" to watch filums whilst soaking. Not posh, but a nice day. 

Aside from all the developed springs in Rotorua there are still some rustic and naturals ones to be found on side roads, including one that comes up under the bed of a river: you decide how warm you want it, based on the mix of hot and cold water. Can't remember where it is though


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Visit The Blue Baths situated in the Government Gardens Rotorua old but perfectly formed, and 
only $11 for Adults $5 for children.

You could also visit The Museum which is next to the Baths and then hit the Fat Dog Cafe &
Bar in Rotorua - delicious food and good prices.

It's where the locals go so keep it quiet. lol


----------

